

Report proves pirates are great consumers - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/movie-industry-bins-report-proving-pirates-are-great-consumers-20110720/

======
trotsky
_The study states that it is much more typical for a pirate to download an
illegal copy of a movie to try it before purchasing._

Hard to believe this is true at all based on my own personal experiences. I'm
not saying it doesn't happen, but better than 50/50? Sounds like something
you'd get asking people about behavior they're embarrassed by. Imagine a poll
"Are you a good person" and "Study proves 100% of people are good!"

It's kind of a moot point anyway since we're asked to believe "proof" that
will never be supplied for review.

~~~
kenjackson
I find it hard to believe to. How was the study done? If you ask me, and if
I'm a pirate, I say that I download illegal to try. But my actions may not
reflect that reality. They really need data based on behavior, not surveys (I
don't know if they used a survey, but not sure how'd they do it otherwise).

~~~
qw
They probably asked them how many dvds they had purchased in the last month.
It should at least give an indication of their purchases.

------
evanhamilton
About time this info starts to come out! While I agree with other commenters
that this may not be the most scientific report, I definitely feel that many
piraters I know contribute just as much if not more to the Hollywood cash
machine. Pirating is less a reaction to price, IMO, and more a reaction to
failing formats.

------
mxavier
I expected to see a lot more correlation/causation pedantry show up in an HN
post that uses the term "proves" followed by a subjective claim.

